# Girls in the gym!



## Aussiewen (Sep 26, 2004)

Just wondering what you guys thought if you see a chick with tights on but she wraps her sweater to cover up her ass. Is that annoying to you guys?


----------



## Mortality (Sep 26, 2004)

is that what you do??


----------



## sabre81 (Sep 27, 2004)

doesnt matter to me,  i usually pay attention to noone when im at the gym so i can avoid talking to anyone.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey...............I like my buttcover!   It doesn't come off until I am skinny!  It pisses me off that the guy that cleans the house threw my favorite flannel shirt out, now I have to find a new buttcover.    It was in bad shape, been using the same one for 4 years!  Had holes in it and missing most of the buttons.  It went with me to every show, just easier to cover up with that instead of pulling a shirt over my head, etc.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 27, 2004)

women who got it should be proud to show it.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 27, 2004)

It's the women who DON'T have it but think they do that annoy me.  A girl used to come to my gym wearing white tights and dark underwear but she was chubby and had the gut that pooches out.  Not attractive, especially when she's looking around all the time to see if anyone is looking at her.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

Aussiewen said:
			
		

> Just wondering what you guys thought if you see a chick with tights on but she wraps her sweater to cover up her ass. Is that annoying to you guys?



I can't stand that.

We call it the ass curtain.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 27, 2004)

_I hate that so much. Afterall it is one of the good things about going to the gym. I don´t like the trouble to have to sleep with everyone of them just to see it. _


----------



## LAM (Sep 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> We call it the ass curtain.



lol


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I don´t like the trouble to have to sleep with everyone of them just to see it. _




rough job huh v?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

I used to do that, wear an ass curtain. But not just to the gym! Hahaha!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 27, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> rough job huh v?


_It sure is.  _


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 27, 2004)

Why wear some big ass shirt tied around you're waiste? Just don't wear pants that accent cellulite and look to be airbrushed on unless you feel comfortable. I wear tight cotton pants when I do cardio or runner's shorts but if I'm just training without cardio (like right now on a bulk) I wear my favorite... Men's sweats from Old Navy and a ginny-T... I find I get alot stop and stares even without a tight pair of spandex. (or maybe that's because I am the only chick with arm skin that doesn't hang below the muscle when waving at my gym) LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Psst.....Shut...Not eveyone has great legs like you.  I gotta fight for mine.  And I don't like to reveal them until they are ready.  Until that time.....BUTTCOVER!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

I wont train any girls wearing the ass curtain.  I make it know.  It is an embarrasment to me.  I had one girl and she said she was scared to wear it when she trains with me because she didn't want me to lay into her.....lol


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wont train any girls wearing the ass curtain. I make it know. It is an embarrasment to me. I had one girl and she said she was scared to wear it when she trains with me because she didn't want me to lay into her.....lol


LOL... Lay into her? What exactly was she conveying with this remark?    Sounds like you'll be on top of her when doing some of the more awkward moves


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

Lay into her as in make fun of her....get your mind out of the gutter......waite a min.....did I ever bang that chick or not?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 27, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Psst.....Shut...Not eveyone has great legs like you. I gotta fight for mine. And I don't like to reveal them until they are ready. Until that time.....BUTTCOVER!


You are in phenominal shape woman! How you figure? You don't need to cover anything up.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Lay into her as in make fun of her....get your mind out of the gutter......waite a min.....did I ever bang that chick or not?


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... I got ya.............. so did ya bang her


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... I got ya.............. so did ya bang her




LOL...not yet....but this weekend I think I may.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL...not yet....but this weekend I think I may.


Well hopefully she won't be wearing her ass curtain for this one


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

the ass curtain is a real cock blocker.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the ass curtain is a real cock blocker.


 It's not if you're jewish


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

Personally I would try to avoid the 'ass curtain'   at all costs... to me it's advertisement just screaming  'I HAVE A FAT ASS!', it draws attention to it, which premsumably is what you are trying to avoid in the first place.
I agree with shutupntra1n, you just have to be a little more selective with your gym attire if you're self conscious and avoid wearing anything too tight.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 27, 2004)

LOL...this went from buttcovers to who P-Funk is gonna bang.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 27, 2004)

I go to the gym in my baggest sweats and still use it. LOL   Ya;ll leave me alone...I'm old.  LMAO


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 27, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I go to the gym in my baggest sweats and still use it. LOL Ya;ll leave me alone...I'm old. LMAO


   It's okay... we know you're in good shape


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Personally I would try to avoid the 'ass curtain'   at all costs... to me it's advertisement just screaming  'I HAVE A FAT ASS!', it draws attention to it, which premsumably is what you are trying to avoid in the first place.
> I agree with shutupntra1n, you just have to be a little more selective with your gym attire if you're self conscious and avoid wearing anything too tight.



If I see you wearing the ass curtian in vegas you are really going to get it.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 27, 2004)

Aussiewen said:
			
		

> Just wondering what you guys thought if you see a chick with tights on but she wraps her sweater to cover up her ass. Is that annoying to you guys?



it would if I knew she were covering up a very nice ass. 

but chances are if she had a nice ass she would not cover it up.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 27, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> LOL...this went from buttcovers to who P-Funk is gonna bang.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 27, 2004)

No butt cover in Vegas.  I am hping to be in my 3's by then!





			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> If I see you wearing the ass curtian in vegas you are really going to get it.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

I may wear an ass cover in vegas though.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I may wear an ass cover in vegas though.


_Something like a cloak to cover yourself?  _


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Something like a cloak to cover yourself?  _



that was very very good my freind!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 27, 2004)

great thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!   i love it lmoa


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

LMAO... damn, now I am thinking I need to bring an 'ass curtain'!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO... damn, now I am thinking I need to bring an 'ass curtain'!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

how could you delete that post.....you are evil


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 27, 2004)

I might have an extra one you can borrow.





			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> LMAO... damn, now I am thinking I need to bring an 'ass curtain'!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how could you delete that post.....you are evil



I put it back... I was editing it but decided my edit was far to crude for this forum! lol


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

Dirty Girl


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

I never wear an ass cover, if I feel fat I just wear baggy pants


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I might have an extra one you can borrow.



LOL, you have a stash of 'em eh?
Now I have to ask if you wear them to cover up or to 'get it' from the likes of males like P?!   
Oh, and you're so NOT old!!!!!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL, you have a stash of 'em eh?
> Now I have to ask if you wear them to cover up or to 'get it' from the likes of males like P?!
> Oh, and you're so NOT old!!!!!


BritChick, could you possibly get any hotter ? Love your new avi.. Keep em comming..


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Brit....I wear clothes when I am heavier...but as I get smaller, so do the gym clothes.  LOL


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit....I wear clothes when I am heavier...but as I get smaller, so do the gym clothes.  LOL



Woohoo!   

Thanks Spike.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 27, 2004)

_Great avatars. _


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Do I need to change mine?  is it boring?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 27, 2004)

_Not boring, you are just too far away. Closer picture in a bikini without the p-funk cover would be nice.  _


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 27, 2004)

LOL.  Better?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 27, 2004)

_It is way better but you need a 95x95 pixels avatar. _


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 27, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Do I need to change mine?  is it boring?


Are you kidding ? You're definitely in the   category.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 27, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> great thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!   i love it lmoa


Hopefully you love the thread and not the ass covers


----------



## X-Cop (Sep 27, 2004)

I have never, not once, seen any women at my gym. Dunno why.

There is a 'female gym' up the road. Maybe that's why.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 27, 2004)

Aussiewen said:
			
		

> Is that annoying to you guys?



What kind of lame ass person would I be to actually have the nerve to act annoyed at what someone else is wearing? 

I go to the gym to work out, not play Richard Simmons Fashion Whore.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 27, 2004)

no girls at your gym?  How BORING!  LOL


----------



## pmech (Sep 27, 2004)

I am to busy picking up all the weights the asses that are looking at the asses leave laying around.


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 27, 2004)

Wow didn't think I would get such a response.
How cool!
Yeah I've worn an ass cover a few times and my neighbour who is a personal trainer said ditch that...the guys hate it. So I wanted to double check hehe!


Wen


----------



## JJJ (Sep 27, 2004)

Also, to keep the level of annoyance to a minimum, always walk around and train topless.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

JJJ said:
			
		

> Also, to keep the level of annoyance to a minimum, always walk around and train topless.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 27, 2004)

> What kind of lame ass person would I be to actually have the nerve to act annoyed at what someone else is wearing?
> 
> I go to the gym to work out, not play Richard Simmons Fashion Whore.



I gotta go with mudge on this one, who gives a fucc what others think. not to be rude but do you go to play mind games with the opposite sex, or do you go to train? IMO thats whats wrong with these pussified gyms nowadays, too many of them are like a singles club instead of a gym. I mean I love pussy with a passion, but there is a time and a place for that. Do I think its silly for a chick to cover her ass up, yeah, but I really don't care if she does, b/c 9's and 10's aren't gonna do that shit.


----------



## JoeR. (Sep 27, 2004)

Dude there is this one girl that come in all the time when I do.  I am mentally pysching myself up for a set of dueces benching just staring straight ahead looking at nothing.  Then she walks in my line of sight wearing shorts where the very bottom of her ass hangs out, and does stiff leg dead lifts infront of me.  Im like   and lets just say I didnt put up the weight becasue I had other things on my mind


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 27, 2004)

Hell i lift early in the morning at my own house. My wife comes out sometime naked. being a lot younger then me, i must say it makes me work harder and faster so i can go jump back in bed and find her.  annoying, no way. now dad say's get back to lifting


----------



## gr81 (Sep 27, 2004)

> My wife comes out sometime naked.



oooh, now thats cruel and unusual punishment right there! ha ha..


----------



## Mudge (Sep 28, 2004)

Aussiewen said:
			
		

> Yeah I've worn an ass cover a few times and my neighbour who is a personal trainer said ditch that...the guys hate it



If you are there to pick up guys, then by all means, try to fit some preshaped mold set in place by guys who are there looking for that.

I wouldn't mind meeting women in a gym at all, but I would rather run into one who was there for more than just showing off her ass.

Of course this is just one persons opinion. For the record, I love curvy women including the one I am seeing now, and she isn't ashamed of herself at all.


----------



## ladybuilder (Sep 28, 2004)

I do not wear an ass cover, but I do get a wedge when doing deadlift, that's annoying!  

I am there to lift and nothing else.  When people come to ask questions about training because they know I am a PT, that's fine as well.  All the dirty old men, no pun intended, come and tell me I have great form and try to pick me up THAT'S ANNOYING. 

There is a group of 40ish women who come to the gym and just walk around, sit on the benches and talk and do NO workout at all and they wear all their gold jewelry and makeup I CAN'T STAND IT!!!  They look at me like I'm a bitch when I ask if I can use the bench they are just sitting on.  GGGGRRRRRR  They also hit on all the young guys there, and you can tell they are pissed because they are there to lift and not get a piece of ass.  It's like


----------



## Lurker (Sep 28, 2004)

I don't wear an ass cover either, I figure thats what my shirt is for since I am with what shutupntra1n said on this one. 

I use to go to an all women's gym and I didn't think it was much better. I had to wait for a machine one night while this chick just sat there and checked out her make-up. If I have make-up on it's because I just came from work.


----------



## ladybuilder (Sep 28, 2004)

I am very serious when I go to the gym.  I am mentally pshyced so I can try to go heavy.  
I just don't understand how women who are out of shape, like flabby and shit and can try to pick up a cute 19 year old, whom they could be their mother.  It's wrong!  I guess I am old fashioned to a point or just have morals.

They should spend as much time doing cardio and ST and maybe they would have a chance.  And to be an all out bitch here, they should wear ass covers and shirts, they wear half shirts and their guts hang over their waaaay toooo small shorts.


----------



## shellspeare (Sep 28, 2004)

ladybuilder said:
			
		

> I do not wear an ass cover, but I do get a wedge when doing deadlift, that's annoying!


 
 i hear you!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 28, 2004)

Not all, because there are a few exceptions but I am finding myself most annoyed with the 35-55 age range of women in more places than just the gym. But to stick to the gym, they are somewhere between the skinny/fat and frumpy/dumpy look. They they wear the funnkiest stuff and talk, talk, talk, talk.


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 28, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I go to the gym in my baggest sweats and still use it. LOL   Ya;ll leave me alone...I'm old.  LMAO



And just like a FINE wine,
you've become BETTER with age  

BTW, 25 isn't all that old


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 28, 2004)

JJJ said:
			
		

> Also, to keep the level of annoyance to a minimum, always walk around and train topless.




Heck YEAH


----------



## Randy (Sep 30, 2004)

Talk about awkward moves....What do you call that one on the left? 
 Hands on the wall and spread em 

Very nice butt though on that one I might add 



			
				shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> LOL... Lay into her? What exactly was she conveying with this remark?  Sounds like you'll be on top of her when doing some of the more awkward moves


----------

